# Please let me know if i'm right. Better quality pics



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Metriaclima greshakei?*
















*
P. socolofi.*









*Red Empress?*

















*Red Zebra? *








*
What Peacock is this???*

















*Melanochromis joanjohnsonae???*

















*l. fuelleborni??*


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Hope someone more explerienced will help better. I can only help a little.
1. M greshakei? I don't know
2. P. socolofi? Yes
3. red empress? I don't know
4. red zebra? A side view of the fish would help but it looks like it could be
5. what peacock? I don't know
6. M. joanjohnsoni? going by the pics in the profiles it looks like it but I'd hate to say for sure.
7. L. fuelleborni? to me it looks like right


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

im no expert either. are the fish new to the tank? some could be stressed out and not showing true color. The blue "peacock" could be an electric blue hap, looks like one at my lfs.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

The peacock is either a red shoulder, cobue, or hybrid.... Electric blues look long and skinny like a perch


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. M greshakei? Close, but probably not pure
2. P. socolofi? Yes 
3. red empress? Probably
4. red zebra? no, looks funny
5. what peacock? compare to Cobue or Red Shoulder. unknown if pure
6. M. joanjohnsoni? yes
7. L. fuelleborni? does it have the nose?


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

3-.red empres.....yes :thumb: "protomelas taeniolatus


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The blue peacock might be a Ngara "Flametail" without alot of the red/orange blaze down its side.


----------

